# I want to breed my bumblebee cichlids



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever done this before with mouth-brooding fish, if so could you shed some light on this


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have never bred them seemed just to mean to me and my female always hid but this link might help you out
Mouth Brooding African Cichlids: Care and Breeding of Ovophile Brooder Fish in Your Aquarium


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Get a male and 2-3 females. that's my tip, because any male will harrass any unwilling females, and if that aggression is spread out among multiple females,they will be less stressed.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a male and three females. Right now I'm just wondering if i need to isolate them or if i can leave them in the tank with the rest of my fish.


----------



## fishaid (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont recall if bumblebees are monogamous or polygamous
mon-a pair and poly-hit and run hit and run m or f
anyways you should give youre cichlids an enviorment thats close to their natural habitats cleanwater,and water changes help out alot.things that are a must have for successful breeding are 
1.plenty of space
2. regular water changes...the cichlids have a rainy season that you should try to copy.do large water changes each day dropping the temp by 5 degrees.find out more about youre fish.find out if they live in hard or soft water this will help as well(you could find out youre water ph with a test kit that some stores offer DO NOT USE THE STRIPS THEY SUCK! always go with the chemical test they will give you a very good reading )one more thing get rift lake salt mix made for this purpose...some fish are a bit harder to breed.thats why you should try to provide them with the closeest thing you can get to natural.hope this helps

This is just me saying


----------

